# Where's my PC bottleneck?



## Fulthy (Jan 11, 2011)

my computer is starting to show its age when playing newer games, but im not ready to do a full rebuild. so if you had about $300 to beef up game performance, what would you do to this: Intel Core2Duo E8400 @ 3ghz, 2GB dual channel ddr2 @ 400mhz, Gigabyte EP35-DS3R mobo, GeForce 7900 GTX 512mb


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

video card for sure.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> video card for sure.


Agreed, Video card would make a very nice upgrade as well as the psu.

Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1366-TR GeForce GTX 460 SE (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


----------



## Fulthy (Jan 11, 2011)

video card it is.

i noticed the video card you linked says it uses PCI Express 2.0, but my motherboard doesnt mention anything about 2.0. ive heard that 2.0 is backwards compatible with 1.0 in almost all cases, but will it result in a noticeable loss of performance?

heres the specs of my current mobo for reference:
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-EP35-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Dynamic Energy Saver Ultra Durable II Intel Motherboard

also, what about adding another 2gb of ram? would there be any noticeable performance increase or would i just be wasting my money?

thanks for the help guys


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The 2.0 GPU is backwards compatible so it will be fine with your Mobo.
Another 2GB of RAM might prove advantageous but we suggest installing RAM in matched pairs to avoid compatibility issues (i.e. 2X2 GB DDR3 1333). Is your 2GB of RAM 2X1 GB or 1X2 GB. Running two sticks allows you to take advantage of Dual Channel operation.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

a matched matched of ram sticks like these would be very needed once you up your video card

Newegg.com - Crucial Ballistix 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model BL2KIT25664AA80A


dont overlook the need for a new power supply (unless yours is a decent one capable of this upgrade?)

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


you will find this upgrade will stretch you into another 2-years of happiness


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

this video card would make you very happy

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity


add an artic freezer 7 cpu cooler and you could overclock to 3.6ghz effortlessly and safetly 

Newegg.com - ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler


----------



## Fulthy (Jan 11, 2011)

ok so the corsair power supply for sure. but what about the two cards you guys recommended? 

Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1366-TR GeForce GTX 460 SE (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card 
or 
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity 

im having trouble finding good benchmarks comparing these cards, and the ones i have found show very little difference. seems like its an older, high end card vs a newer, medium range card? any legit reason to favor one over the other? 

edit: for some reason, it keeps editing out my (enter)'s, so my posts' formatting gets all messed up. not sure why. 

edit2: added some BR tags


----------



## 723869 (Aug 2, 2010)

Do *not* go for the SE version of the GTX 460. It is a lower clocked version of the standard 460 with less processor cores than the default (48 less). Hell, the Superclocked version of the GTX 460 SE sets the clocks at the normal 460.

Considering the price of most 1GB GTX 460s (_$190-$220_) vs. HD 6850s (_$170-$190_), I'd go with that Sapphire HD 6850.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Benchmarks are just numbers. Either of those cards will do what you need.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Both cards will equally make you very pleased gaming wise / the 6850 uses less power and produces less heat ........that makes it "better" in my book


----------

